# poisonous?



## deedler (Nov 18, 2004)

My neighbor is finally gonna move out here, since her horses have been out
here for about 6 yrs. We have some unsightly 'neighbors' and she wants to plant Red-tipped Photinia as a view blocker all down her fence line (1200 ft.).
She's worried about planting them down the horse fence in case they might 
be poison and that the horses would eat it. I told her I knew just where to go for answers!! I know there used to be another thread for this, but this GREAT
new format has shortened some things. We look really snazzy now!
Can somebody help? Thanks, Dee


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't know about the other thread but here's a snippet from a page from Texas A&M University that I found on a quick google search.

"There are only a few ornamental plants that we know from experience won't affect most horses, and these include the crape myrtle and red-tip photinia. Anything else and the horse could be in trouble."
http://communications.tamu.edu/pettalk/stories/Bad_Plants_For_Horses.txt

Your friend might also want to check with your local county Ag office to find out what they have to say about it for your locale since this article says it won't affect * most * horses. I'd be careful and research it with local people also to find out what their experiences have been. Hope this helps.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

salt....
a few 100# of rock salt poured along the fenceline will fix your problem.
also mix a tank of brine and spray it on everything.

salt-burn it all out, some horses can eat stuff and not show a problem where another can have a horrible reaction to just a little bit.

oh wait you didnt plant it yet... nevermind.


----------

